# My Photography Website!



## BSAR (Dec 24, 2010)

I thought I would post my new photography website here for y'all to take a look at! Its my first site as I am looking to turn my passionate hobby into a business! It probably won't be up and running for a few months becauseI am currently in college and my schedule is too busy to do shoots. But I will hopefully have some of my nature photos up for sale within a month. 

Anyway here is the link, let me know what you think of the site and my photos!

http://amandaleighphotos.weebly.com/

Amanda


----------



## Randi (Dec 25, 2010)

Very nice! I like your website and your photos are fantastic!


----------



## BSAR (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 27, 2010)

what a great website!! it looks really clean and its easy to get around on ..i love user friendsly websites ...i think all ur photography is great but i think ur the best with nature...very nice.thanks for sharing


----------



## BSAR (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you Lisa! Yeah I have had the most experience with Nature photography and my camera is a good Nature one.


----------

